
What It's Like to Have Lyme Disease Forever - mcone
https://elemental.medium.com/what-its-like-to-have-lyme-disease-forever-e207ae5e6f82
======
PaulHoule
You wouldn't have to have it at all if anti-vax hysteria didn't drive the
vaccine off the market. Now the same people sell you quack cures for the
disease they helped spread.

